# Live yakka's vs butterflied on Kingfish ?



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Just wondering on how effective butterflied or strips of yakka are compared to a live and kicking yakka. I'd like to target some larger kingies at Longy, but still can't get enthusiastic about gathering yakka's on the morning of a fish. I could go for an afternoon session the day before with the kids and get yakka's, but figure they would be dead by the following morning.

If a butterflied or a strip of yakka is about the same as a strip of squid for attracting the larger pelagics, I'll stick with squid.

Cheers


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Paul I know exactly where you are coming from. I used to live bait kings from a boat and now I'm in the yak I usually spin with lures for kings because its less effort. The thing is I know I will catch more big fish on livies than plastics because its hard to stop the biggin's on gear that is comfortable to throw plastics around.

Kingfish can be funny creatures. I remember one live baiting session with yakka's where the live ones wouldn't get touched yet the dead ones got smashed. So if all you can use is dead yakka's I'd still have a go.

My bait preference would be: Live slimeys, live squid, live pillies (if you can get them and keep one alive) live yakka's. Dead baits would have to start with squid then down the line to yakka's.

Goodluck.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Fresh squid you've caugght thagt day - No 1 - the guts with ink smeared all over, No 2 The head (and guts attached) after that the tube cut into strips and the tentacles - you could live bait the squid too - but I think theres very little difference from the fishes perspective 8)


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Paul,

Butterflied yakkas work very well on kings, if the yakkas are big you can just fillet them all the way from the tail thru the head to get two baits from the one yakka. They can outfish livies and even squid strips on the day. The only trap is that they must be really fresh, I find yakkas kept over night in the fridge are no good.

Butterfied slimies are also great as well and strips of bonnies and stripies. With all the bonnies out there at the moment putting a fresh bonnie fillet down would be worthwile, you will also get more snapper on fresh fish flesh than frozen squid.

Yakkas can be caught before sun up on top of the wall so a bait jig or bait line could be worthwhile. Love to trial it all with you out there soon.

David


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

How about a live bait session next saturday?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Southerly said:


> fillet them all the way from the tail thru the head to get two baits from the one yakka. They can outfish livies and even squid strips on the day. The only trap is that they must be really fresh,


A mate who was a club champion jew fisherman and landed jew 9 times out of every 10 trips, always claimed fillets from a fresh caught fish actually out fished the livey....his argument being the smell and juices were exuded into the water more easily, and if fished with little weight was active in the water column, and he always replaced his bait every 15 minutes or so to keep the smell fresh....maybe the same arguments can apply to kingies.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Dodge said:


> A mate who was a club champion jew fisherman and landed jew 9 times out of every 10 trips, always claimed fillets from a fresh caught fish actually out fished the livey....his argument being the smell and juices were exuded into the water more easily, and if fished with little weight was active in the water column, and he always replaced his bait every 15 minutes or so to keep the smell fresh....maybe the same arguments can apply to kingies.


Spot on Dodge, the number of times I put a fresh livie or strip down and instantly got smashed is very numerous (same goes for a fresh gulp), I also know those who changed baits regularly and I do the same these days. In the boat I always had livies and strips down at the same time and always felt that the jews/kings were probably attracted by the livie but took the strip bait. It is a bit harder to have a full spread in the yak.

David


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Dodge, you touch on a very interesting point - one that I had observed but often ignored, even with squid strips often the bite would come back on shortly after replacing a strip (maybe they don't like dog-eared / chewed strips .....).

Fresh yakka strips sounds feasible at Longy as that would allow the larger models caught round there to be put to good use.


----------



## rnmars1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey Paul,

When I can be bothered, I stop off at manly wharf, sometimes with tom (mr x) to catch a livie or two. Sometimes you get a few in 5-10 minutes, other times one in 20-30 minutes!

Anyway, after reading about fresh fillets, i think i will give that a go too, makes sense about the scent etc. livies are the go for me, but dead keen to try fresh fillets.

Rodney


----------

